# WinCE 5.0 Platform Builder Updates



## AnilD (Oct 25, 2010)

I want to download following updates 
- WinCEPB50-081231-Product-Update-Rollup-Armv4I.msi 

- WinCEPB50-090131-2009M01-Armv4I.msi

Could you please any one help me to know from where I can download these updates?
Thanks.


----------



## gfne (Oct 28, 2010)

it looks like you have http://connect.microsoft.com/Visual...pdate-windows-ce-6-0-sp1-r2-to-latest-updates problem.


----------

